# Dried grass



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

any 1 know where I can get some freeze dried grass like redi grass or other brand from? probably online? unless any1 knows of anywhere in Devon? I'm almost out of a bag thats lasted me 6months and only cost me £2 from dee millen, but it adds up with postage etc.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Try horse feed merchants? Must be some near you?


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I havent got anywhere other than the mice shed to put a big bag, will they sell it in little bits?


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> I havent got anywhere other than the mice shed to put a big bag, will they sell it in little bits?


Probably not... have you tried P @ H? I think they sell something similar in smaller bags. But the big bales take up only a little room if stored on end, I once had one in the space between my kitchen door & back door, only about 2.5ft x 1.5 ft. (sorry don't know what that is in new money).


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

thanks sue, thinking about it someone at work has horses so i'll ask her


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> thanks sue, thinking about it someone at work has horses so i'll ask her


YW emzy


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

I buy it by the bale, id be happy to sell you some from mine chaep but by time you add the postage it would probably work out more money.
My buns love readigrass!!


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

emzybabe said:


> any 1 know where I can get some freeze dried grass like redi grass or other brand from? probably online? unless any1 knows of anywhere in Devon? I'm almost out of a bag thats lasted me 6months and only cost me £2 from dee millen, but it adds up with postage etc.


Ummm, I searched on google & found nothing.. 
Is it for their bedding or something just to munch on ?


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

FRIENDLY READIGRASS 1K 
not sure how much postage is.


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

frags said:


> FRIENDLY READIGRASS 1K
> not sure how much postage is.


its £4 for postage


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

https://www.thehayexperts.co.uk/shopping_cart.php?osCsid=c7ogvhp38unsctiqb18a56pvs6

ready grass £3.02 and postage £3.75.

its the best i can find

hth


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

seems so much as i pay £10 for the massive bales and it last me about a year lol


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

SW NEW Readigrass Bedding / Food Tortoise Rabbit 950g on eBay (end time 25-Nov-09 13:24:12 GMT)

This stuff any good?


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I have a huge bale of readigrass. I can send you a bag full if you like?


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

thanks Nonnie, dont want the post office to think your sending me weed! lol I will check out my local horsey places at the weekend, and maybe give some away to my neighbours, if I cant store it all.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> thanks Nonnie, dont want the post office to think your sending me weed! lol I will check out my local horsey places at the weekend, and maybe give some away to my neighbours, if I cant store it all.


PMSL!!!!!


----------

